# 24 Season 7 Trailer



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Look who the bad guy is going to be... I can't wait!

http://www.24trailer.com/


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

That looks awesome, I just realised I haven't watched season six yet.

Hakka.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Not to discourage you from watching it, but season six was pretty much a dud to me. I'm looking for a bounce back on season seven.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

The trailer won't work for me:hissyfit::hissyfit::crying::crying:

I'm with you Sonnie, I can't WAIT for this season!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Try Googling for the trailer... there are quite a few out there and you can probably find one somewhere that will work for you.


----------



## evan (Apr 19, 2006)

wow great trailer , I agree season 6 was not that great
I love it when they bring someone back from the dead on this show


----------

